# I can't believe how well things have gone



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey there. As many of you know, I finally got my little girl, Spork, in August. And we've already done well through so much since then.

She was a pro at her first vet visit (although it did cause her first bite incident, more my fault than hers). A couple weekends ago I took her to a friends house to watch her for the weekend while I was out of town. She did great and was very good over there (despite the fact that my friend has 3 dogs, 4 rats, a sugar glider and a pig...that's a lot of new smells).

And then just today, I had to take her, my two cats and my dog all into my work while I sprayed the house for fleas. I work at a vet hospital and so the cats and dog went into respective cages. Spork stayed in her carrier in our little office which we keep heated with a space heater.

Now don't worry, I made sure not to spray anywhere near her cage area and took the cage itself out to the garage. But she was so good at work. Just snuggled in her carrier. And my coworker had a hedgehog when she was younger and Spork let her get her out and hold her and only got a little puffy.

I'm so proud of my little girl. All we have to do now is work on litter training and we're good to go  . Just wanted to share my happy hedgie experience with you all.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awes congrats, haha! yay for you and Spork. Love the name btw. And I want to see pics of your little girl! =)


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the name aswel its adorable  

And its great to hear you're getting along great!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aww that sounds awesome! 
Did you adopt spork? I tried in August to adopt a hedgie named Spork and they replied that
Spork had already been adopted. lol
I don't know if it's the same hedgie but I'm really happy that things have turned out well
Things turned out for me great too since the next week I found my Bacon.
I get so proud when my Bacon behaves nicely in front of other people too. hehe


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd like a spork for my bacon, please.

Love the names. Glad everyone is enjoying their babies, I know I am!


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha, I don't think I stole your Spork. I adopted her from a breeder in Ohio and she came to me as a baby with no name. I picked the name out. So I think I'm safe.

Thanks everyone, I'm glad other people like her name too. I had put pictures up when I first got here so they're on here somewhere. I think I have to take new ones here soon though. She's gotten so big already!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember her; a little ball of quills!!!!


----------

